# Pietrus Changing His Shoes For The Finals



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Orlando Magic guard Mickael Pietrus has been in Kobe Bryant's shoes this season. But now that he'll have to help defend the Lakers star in the NBA Finals, he's getting out.
> 
> Pietrus, a shooting guard who also helped defend LeBron James in the Eastern Conference finals, has worn a pair of basketball sneakers endorsed by Bryant during games this season, the Orlando Sentinel reported.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/playoffs/2009/news/story?id=4226621


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

He was still lacing up Hyperdunks in the game.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

The 447 is for the Air France 447 that crashed recently.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

unfortunately, his game has crashed since the start of the finals too


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Why would he make this public? Idiot.


----------



## Tricky Relativity (Jun 8, 2009)

Wow TM, a little harsh.


----------

